# Problema en fuente de alimentacion Órgano Hammond



## sergio rossi (May 13, 2010)

Buenas noches a todos los foristas, tengo un organo electronico hammond que debe tener unos 40 años, como veran los que me conocen de otros post, me gustan los ''cachivaches'' viejos y por sobre todo hacerlos andar.  Este mounstro llego a mi casa emitiendo un pitido que taladraba los oidos (como regalo para uno de mis hijos que estudiaba piano), luego de varios intentos y de muchos metros de cable medidos con tester encontre la famosa masa abierta que provocaba la oscilacion,  desde entonces hara unos 4 años este equipo funciono normalmente, pero desde hace un año atras cada tanto se cortaba alguno de los dos teclados que tiene, (pareciera que no tuviese ganas de escucharme tocar pues fue cuando decidi comenzar a tomar clases de organo), bueno el asunto es que luego de medir encontre que se pichaba una de las alimentaciones de la fuente (diagrama que esta en una de las fotos) verifique que la de 25v se caia a 9v o sea justo la caida del zener, desmonte el zener lo medi lo mismo que los dos transistores Q2 y Q3 uno de ellos estaba quemado y por las dudas tambien reemplace el zener, bien sorpresa anduvo bien pero al rato se volvio a pinchar, pense que me el transistor que reemplace no era el mas adecuado (dado a que los que tiene son muy pero muy viejos y encontrar reemplazos aun en cap.fed. no es facil) lo saque y lo medi.... estaba bien, el zener tambien y los otros 2 trans. tambien. volvi a armar todo verifique falsos contactos lo puse en marcha y al rato lo mismo, pero en la fuente de -8v,  asi fui probando y vi que se pinchaban indistintamente alguna de las 4 alimentaciones sin motivo y sin que nada se queme.  una cosa mas nunca se cae la alimentacion a la entrada del Q1 osea el trafo y el puente rectificador mantiene la tension.
Muy bien y para no ser tan larguero , alguien me puede explicar bien el funcionamiento de este regulador de tension ajustable por medio del pote, fabricado con transistores, yo con mis conocimientos hago agua, como para poder entenderlo y ver por donde viene el problema.
Por otro lado escucho opiniones si a alguien se le ocurre el motivo por el cual pasa esto.  desde ya muy agradecido.

Nota. los componentes son:  Q2  2n-5826    Q3  2n-3394   Q1 2n-3055  el zener 16v 1w el resto se ven en el diagrama. la entrada de alimentacion al colector de Q1 es de 35v y la salida regulada por emisor deberia ser de 25v.

en la otra foto se ve el conjunto de los 4 reguladores de tension como para que tengan un panorama un poco mas amplio.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2010)

Hola Sergio:

Estuve viendo el circuito que posteaste. Parece que el transistor Q2 es la "protección" contra cortocircuitos, aunque yo veo el circuito incompleto. De todas formas, usa la tensión BE de Q1 y la tensión sobre R3 como medida de la corriente de salida.
El circuito ese, aparte de regular a la tensión que fije el preset, logra que la tensión de salida caiga si aumenta la corriente por sobre un limite prefijado por la VR3, VbeQ1 y Vd7, limitando de esa forma la corriente maxima de salida. (el circuito es mas o menos parecido a la figura 312 de la página 258 del libro Circuitos de Potencia de Estado Sólido, de RCA, edición 1985)

Si los transistores están bien, el problema es entonces en otra parte del circuito, que está consumiendo mucho y por eso bajan las tensiones...para disminuir el consumo al valor maximo fijado.
Lo que me llama la atención es la falla aleatoria (esto es suposición mía) en cualquiera de las fuentes. Si fuera una la que está palmada, lo haría de forma constante y siempre la misma. Pero en tu caso la falla es en cualquier fuente. Como desconozco el circuito completo, solo te puedo decir que coloques un amperímetro a la salida de cada fuente (escala en 10A) y te fijes en donde se enclava el consumo cuando una falle. Cuando lo sepas, vas a tener que rastrear por donde andan los cables de esa fuente y que carga se les conecta. Como te fallan todas las fuentes, buscá algún circuito que requiera  todas las tensiones.

No se que mas decirte...


----------



## sergio rossi (May 17, 2010)

Buenas Noches ezavalla y muchisimas gracias por tu pronta respuesta, si me imaginaba algo asi sabia bien que el Q3 era el que trabajaba en la parte de regulacion de tension pero el Q2 no le encontraba la vuelta, aunque me imagine que actuara como limitador de corriente, evidentemente el problema no lo tengo en la fuente sino que en alguna de las plaquetas que esta alimenta, que en un organo de esta edad te puedo asegurar no son pocas (luego cuando lo desarme posteo una fotito) lo bueno es que tengo el manual de reparacion completo con todos los esquemas y plaqueta por plaqueta con cableados y bla bla.  voy a empezar por definir bien cuales son las alimentaciones que se caen y con esto restringirme al numero de plaquetas que tienen dichas alimentaciones.  Bueno nuevamente extremadamente agradecido por tu colaboracion. un abrazo y espero poder serte util en alguna oportunidad. gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 17, 2010)

Bueno...te deseo suerte con el vetusto aparatejo.
Saludos!


----------



## sergio rossi (May 17, 2010)

Muchas gracias ezavalla le voy a poner la mejor onda dado  a que es un organo de 2 teclados, y con pedalera de 2 1/2 octavas, tiene un woofer de 18'' y suena como los dioses. Asi que a trabajar se ha dicho y ya de antemano le llevo ganado 1-0 como conte en el post. un gran abrazo y gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## PROT (Jul 20, 2010)

hola sergio que modelo es tu organo ?
o si puedes postear alguna foto de la fuente 
yo tuve un problema similar y fue un capacitor doble de la fuente


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 20, 2010)

Ok prot, a la noche subo modelo y foto, realemente lo deje un poco de lado por tiempo pero es una reparacion pendiente que me queda realizar.  Luego lo posteo y desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 21, 2010)

Buenas noches prot, aqui te subo la foto del organo, y la portada del manual de reparacion de la serie de este modelo, no se bien cual de los dos es, pero bueno los diagramas electricos son iguales. El problema que tenia era como comente en mi primer mensaje el de la fuente, pero ahora dejo de andar el teclado superior con el comando de seleccion del mismo teclado (teclas negras lado izquierdo de la foto) las teclas de funciones superiores (piano etc.) funcionan en su mayoria, no tuve tiempo de ver si la fuente se seguia cayendo, asi que el fin de semana me pondre manos a la obra a ver que encuentro. si vos tuviste un inconveniente parecido te pido me indiques cual fue, me imagino que si fue algun capacitor estaras mencionando losgrandes encapsulados metalicos, si es asi no es mi caso pues a la entrada de los 4 reguladores de tension tengo bien los valores de tension, el problema es luego del regulador (estimo que esta trabajando el corte de proteccion que tiene cada uno) debido a algo que se esta poniendo en corto, bueno, ya veremos, espero tu comentario y me gustaria ver alguna foto del tuyo. El modelo exacto no lo se, el finde lo desarmo y adentro en algun lado debe tener alguna chapaidentificatoria. Supongo que es un organo que debe tener unos 40 años. un abrazo y muchas gracias por tu colaboracion.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow...Me encantaria tener un Hammond asi... 
Perdon por desvirtuar...


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 26, 2010)

Bueno como dije el fin de semana me dedique al organo. Por lo pronto el problema de la fuente de alimentacion que se caia la tension en uno de los reguladores era una ficha vieja de plastico que se ponia en corto internamente.  El problema del teclado superior que no funcionaba con el mismo nivel que el inferior, fue una placa que hace de mezcladora, que algun genio anterior rompio al sacar y reparo las pistas a lo que te criaste, las recalento tanto al soldarlas que dos quedaron desprendidas y se tocaban entre si. bueno por el momento esta funcionando todo de 10 asi que por el momento dejo cerrado el post. un abrazo y un agradecimiento a todos los que me brindaron apoyo e info. gracias nuevamente.


----------



## carlosra (Abr 7, 2012)

Hola foreros:

Desde el año 1972 poseo un órgano Hammond, modelo Maverick 5200, que tan solo ha sido utilizado unas 80 horas. Por razones de humedad (no excesiva) durante el almacenamiento, al conectarlo observé que no funcionaba. Abrí su tapa trasera, levanté los teclados, limpié de pequeñas telarañas su pate baja (con aspirador) y volví a conectarlo. Accioné su teclado, que seguía sin funcionar, y presioné su pedal de volumen. Creo que fue en ese momento cuando comenzó a salir “fuego” de su parte trasera. Desconecté y procedí a comprobar lo ocurrido. Un condensador tipo lenteja 05 Z de su fuente de rectificación, había provocado el fuego. Además se fundieron 2 fusibles de 2 A/250. Creo que la avería puede estar producida por los condensadores de filtro (electrolíticos) ya que tienen 40 años y éstos suelen tener una vida útil limitada, no obstante, me dirijo a Vds. ya que ayer estuve buscando alguna información al respecto(esquema eléctrico) y no la encontré). 
Vivo en Bilbao y por lo leído, los datos técnicos de estos órganos son difícilmente localizables. Por esta razón y dado que alguno de Vds. puede tener acceso al plano de esta fuente de alimentación  (que como buenos norte-americanos suelen estandarizar) solicito su colaboración.  ¿Podrían facilitármelo, si obra en su poder el citado plano? ¿Conocen alguna vía de acceso a la información sobre los circuitos eléctricos de estos órganos? Les quedaría muy agradecido si me proporcionasen alguna información que me fuera de utilidad para la localización del plano y con ello, la correcta puesta en servicio del órgano.

Carlos


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 9, 2012)

Buen dia carlosra, si te fijas en el mensaje 1 de este post esta la fuente de la serie 2000, que no se si coincide con la de tu modelo, postea una foto del organo y de la fuente a ver si te puedo ayudar con algo. no me dedique a buscar en internet si hay algo de esto pues yo tenia el manula completo del mio, pero habria que indagar en la pagina de hammond a ver si hay algo. espero las fotos para ver bien el modelo, un saludo sergio.


----------



## carlosra (Abr 10, 2012)

Gracias por la atención que me estás prestando, Sergio. Adjunto te envío las fotos del organo Maverick 5200 y de su fuente de alimentación. Saludos Cordiales de Carlos Rodríguez


----------



## sergio rossi (Abr 10, 2012)

Carlos Buenas tardes, lamentablemente no dispongo de ninguna info de el modelo de organo que tenes, sin embargo envie emails a algunos conocidos que tienen organos de esta indole a ver si disponen de algo, si tengo respuesta de lo que sea lo subo al post. un saludo. sergio.


----------



## carlosra (Abr 15, 2012)

Hola Sergio: Deseo que tengas éxito con tus contactos. Nuévamente gracias. Un saludo. Carlos


----------



## Elorganistadealdape (Oct 30, 2018)

Hola, soy Pablo y tengo un órgano Hammond 5222. Tuviste suerte


----------



## sergio rossi (Oct 31, 2018)

buenos dias, lamentablemente no tengo info de estos modelos, (el conocido que tenia uno fallecio y el organo fue vendido) asi que no pude encontrar nada.  y por internet no hay mucha, si no es por decir nada, de info.


----------



## Elorganistadealdape (Oct 31, 2018)

Gracias, de todos modos. Muy amable en contestar .


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

Tiene algún problema tu órgano?


----------



## Elorganistadealdape (Oct 31, 2018)

Si no funcionan los pedales y no tengo esquemas eléctricos.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 31, 2018)

Has revisado los swiches de los mismos?


----------



## Elorganistadealdape (Nov 2, 2018)

Si, claro. Y lo más común ya lo he hecho. Pero me parece raro  a un chip le llegan 26v. En la tarjeta de bass level hay un CI 7408bj , puede ser un circuito de puertas lógicas and?
y como te digo mido tensión y le llega 26v a las patillas de alimentación. Si es un 7408 debería ser 5v. Y si es así el circuito integrado estará muerto. O será otra cosa.


----------



## pandacba (Nov 2, 2018)

Es evidente un problema de fuente, sipones una foto de la misma te puedo ir indicando que medir, pon varias para que las pueda ver bien y ver los componentes


----------



## Elorganistadealdape (Nov 4, 2018)

Hola, te envío unas cuantas. A ver si me puedes echar un cable. Gracias por adelantado.
 Hay varias duplicadas, perdón


----------



## sergio rossi (Nov 11, 2018)

buenas tardes, por que no sacas unas fotos del pedal. perdon pedal de volumen o pedalera de bajos?


----------

